# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Μεγάλo ράμφος σε Cockatiel.

## μαρια ν

καλησπερα εχτες οπως ειπε και ο Dimitrispas13 καναμε μια ανταλλαγη το προβλημα ειναι οτι η θυληκια εχει τεραστια μυτη οταν την ειδα επαθα σοκ αυτη ειναι η φωτο
Uploaded with ImageShack.usυστερα απο πολυ διαβασμα για το θεμα και με την βοηθεια του kirkal του κυριακου με βοηθησε και τροχισαμε την μυτη τωρα η μικρη ειναι ετσι

Uploaded with ImageShack.us αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι γιατι μπορει να γινει ετσι η μυτη ενος πουλιου και τι πρεπει να προσεξω απο δω και περα

----------


## jim4

Απορω πως ετρωγε τοσο καιρο!!Νομιζω πρεπει να το κανεις ανα περιοδους αυτο..Εγινε οπως πρεπει κανονικο τωρα ετσι φαινεται μπραβο

----------


## mitsman

Μαρια ευτυως που ηρθε στα χερια σου το πουλακι και το φροντισες....

Μπορει να ειναι απο ακαρεα στο ραμφος, μπορει να ειναι απο προβλημα στο συκωτι, μπορει να ειναι απο ελλειψη αντικειμενων που θα μπορουσε φυσικα να την τριψει!

Κανε οτι κανεις σε ολα τα πουλακια σου που απο οτι εχω παρατηρησει τα εχεις πραγματικα πολυ προσεγμενα και μην φοβασαι τιποτα.... αν δεις και ξαναμεγαλωνει το κοιταμε.... κρατα καραντινα απο τα πουλακια σου.... δεν μ'αρεσει καθολου η εμφανιση του!

----------


## μαρια ν

το θεμα ειναι οτι γενικα ειναι καπως το πουλακι, το φτερωμα του, οτι δεν ειναι πολυ ζωηρο ομως το εχω στο ιδιο κλουβι με τον αρσενικο που μου εδωσε εψαξα και μου ειπαν οτι να παρατηρησω εαν ξαναμεγαλωσει ισως να ειναι ψωριαση και να χρειαστει να της βαζω epithol νομιζω ετσι μου την ειπαν ειναι στο ιδιο κλουβι με τον αρσενικο οπως ειπα αυτος ειναι ζωηρος και συνυχεια κελαηδαει μηπως πρεπει να τον βαλω σε αλλο κλουβι μηνκολλησει τιποτα?

----------


## olga

Με τόσο μεγάλη μύτη μπορούσε να φάει το πουλάκι? Οι κουτσουλιές του είναι καλές? ¨οταν λες πως είναι κάπως τι εννοεις?

----------


## jim4

Το πτερωμα του λογικα δεν θα μπορουσε να το περιποιηθει οπως πρεπει με αυτο το ραμφος..Νομιζω θα γινει πιο δραστηριο τωρα!Θα τρωει κ θα πινει ευκολα..

----------


## μαρια ν

> Με τόσο μεγάλη μύτη μπορούσε να φάει το πουλάκι? Οι κουτσουλιές του είναι καλές? ¨οταν λες πως είναι κάπως τι εννοεις?


οι κουτσουλιες της ειναι φυσιολογικες οταν εννοω οτι ειναι καπως εννοω οτιδεν ειναι ζωηρη και ειναι κακοκεφο

----------


## μαρια ν

με τον αρσενικο τι λετε να κανω?ειναι ζωηρος με ομορφο πτερωμα ολο κελαηδαει μηπως να τον βαλω σε αλλο κλουβι η δεν χρειαζεται

----------


## lagreco69

Εαν εχει κατι κολλητικο, θα το ηδη εχει και ο αρσενικος! δεν εχει νοημα να τα χωρισεις!! Μαρια, αλλωστε θα στρεσαριστει περισσοτερο η θηλυκια εαν τον παρεις μακρυα της. για το τριχωμα, ειναι αυτο που λεει ο Jimmy παραπανω! πως να το χτενιζε με τετοιο ραμφος, τωρα θα το φροντιζει και θα γινει μια κουκλιτσα. δωσε τους και μηλοξυδο για 5 ημερες, ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου στα 100ml ποτιστρας. πολυ καλα εκανες και τα πηρες Μαρια, θα γινουν καλα στα χερια σου!!! κρατησε τα μακρυα απο τα υπολοιπα μικρα σου!! και σε λιγο καιρο θα ειναι αγωριστα.

----------


## μαρια ν

> Εαν εχει κατι κολλητικο, θα το ηδη εχει και ο αρσενικος! δεν εχει νοημα να τα χωρισεις!! Μαρια, αλλωστε θα στρεσαριστει περισσοτερο η θηλυκια εαν τον παρεις μακρυα της. για το τριχωμα, ειναι αυτο που λεει ο Jimmy παραπανω! πως να το χτενιζε με τετοιο ραμφος, τωρα θα το φροντιζει και θα γινει μια κουκλιτσα. δωσε τους και μηλοξυδο για 5 ημερες, ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου στα 100ml ποτιστρας. πολυ καλα εκανες και τα πηρες Μαρια, θα γινουν καλα στα χερια σου!!! κρατησε τα μακρυα απο τα υπολοιπα μικρα σου!! και σε λιγο καιρο θα ειναι αγωριστα.


με το που τα εφερα σπιτι τους εβαλα εννοειτε μηλοξυδο και μπανιερα με νερακι και μηλοξυδο η μικρη εκανε 2 φορε μπανιο εχτες και 2 φορες σημερα που τους εβαλα ξανα μπανιερα, ευχομαι να μην ειναι τιποτα και σελιγο καιρο να ειναι καλα

----------


## jk21

για  μενα η καραντινα πρεπει να τηρηθει 

να βγαλεις φωτο και τις κουτσουλιες του και κυριως θελω φωτο την κοιλια του να φαινεται το δερμα της και κυριως στην περιοχη του συκωτιου
το συκωτι για να καταλαβεις ειναι ακριβως στα ορια κοιλιας ,καρινας ,εκει που φαινεται μελανο αριστερα στην κοιλια και προς τα κατω οπως φαινεται η φωτο

----------


## kirkal

όπως είπε και η Μαρία...η εικόνα του πουλιού ήταν σχεδόν σοκαριστική...το ράμφος ήταν τεράστιο...ευτυχώς το πουλάκι ήταν ιδιαίτερα συνεργάσιμο....και μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά αποκαταστάθηκε σχετικά εύκολα....είμαι και εγώ σίγουρος ότι τώρα μέρα με τη μέρα θα γίνεται όλο και καλύτερα....

----------


## μαρια ν

θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω αργοτερα φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες και την κοιλια της μικρης

----------


## μαρια ν

αυτες ειναι η φωτο απο την κοιλια της μικρης
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
και αυτες ειναι απο την κουτσουλια της

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
τα πουλακια απο το σαββατο τρωνε τροφη της versele laga prestige στο νερο τους βαζω μηλοξυδο οπως και στο μπανιο τους και καθημερινα αυτες τις 2 ημερες αυγο που το εχω πατησει με το πηρουνι και τριμενο καροτο μεσα στο αυγο

----------


## lagreco69

Η κουτσουλια απο την πρωτη φωτο, οι αλλες ειναι θωλες, φαινεται ενταξει! αλλα ειναι εμφανες η αδυνατισμενη καρινα της, με τον καιρο θα γινει μια χαρα η μικρη σου.

----------


## μαρια ν

αυτο ειδα και εγω οτι οι κουτσουλιες της πιστευω πως ειναι ενταξει αλλα μου φαινεται οτι λιγο πεταει η καρινα της ελπιζω να τρωει τωρακαι να παρει κανα γρ

----------


## lagreco69

Τωρα ειναι σε καλα χερια!! μια χαρα θα ειναι απο εδω και περα.

----------


## jk21

η κουτσουλια δειχνει οκ και τουλαχιστον δεν δειχνει ξεκαθαρη εικονα κουτσουλιας με προβλημα στο συκωτι .επειση οσο φαινεται στην εικονα της κοιλιας προς τα αριστερα δεν υπαρχει εμφανες διογκωμενο και μελανο συκωτι 

ειναι πραγματι λιγο αδυνατο

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μπράβο Μαρία που έσωσες το πουλάκι! Κι είναι και πολύ ομορφούλι!! Κυριάκο, έχεις γίνει... εξπέρ με τα ράμφη!!!
 (κάτι που δεν έχω κάνει ακόμη ποτέ... και θα έπρεπε λίγο στο καναρινάκι της μητέρας μου).

----------


## μαρια ν

οποτε δεν βλεπεται να εχει κατι το ανησυχυτικο εγω εννοειτε τα πουλακια τα εχω καραντινα ευχομαι να μην ειναι κατι το μηλοξυδο να το συνεχισω για καμια 10 μερες η να τους βαλω κατι αλλο εχω και λαδακι ριγανης αλλα θα παω να παρω και καμια πολυβιταμινητι λετε?

----------


## lagreco69

Συμφωνω σε ολα εκτος απο τις πολυβιταμινες! δεν χρειαζονται πιστευω!! θα επανελθει σταδιακα, μην της δωσεις τετοια σκευασματα.

----------


## jk21

λεω ....

ΓΥΡΗ (στην αυγοτροφη μετα το ψησιμο )

Χορταρικα εποχης καθε μερα ,αρκει να τα δεχεται (ζωχους ,πικροραδικα ,μπροκολο με τα φυλλα του ,πιπερια κυριως κοκκινη ) 

και
Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )


με την ιδια συνταγη εχω δει ακομα μια μεταμορφωση παπαγαλου .αν ο κατοχος του δει το θεμα ,σιγουρα θα σχολιασει

----------


## geog87

Μαρια χαιρομαι που το πουλακι ηρθε στα δικα σου χερια!!!ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα γινει αψογο...και θα σου δωσω μια συμβουλη...οταν ενα αρρωστο πουλι πεσει στα χερια μας και το κανουμε καλα η αγαπη που θα μας δωσει ειναι υπερδιπλασια!!! το μονο που με στεναχωρει ειναι οτι αυτο το πουλακι σε αυτη τη κατασταση δεν το πηρες απο ενα πετ σοπ...αλλα απο ενα αλλο μελος της παρεας μας!!!χωρις παρεξηγηση προς το Δημητρη αλλα πιστευω πως ωφειλε να ειναι πιο προσεκτικο ως προς αυτη την ψυχουλα...

----------


## geog87

παιδια ναι δεν χρειαζονται πολυβιταμινες ουτε τιποτα περα απο μια παρα πολυ καλη διατροφη!!!που πρεπει να περιλαμβανει οτι λεει ο Δημητρης jk21 αλλα νομιζω πως ξεχασε να πει για τροφες που περιεχουν λουτεινη!!!μπορει να βοηθαει στο βαψιμο της μασκας της καρδερινας και γενικα στο βαψιμο των καναρινιων αλλα εγω πιστευω βοηθαει και στο χρωμα των παπαγαλων!!!! 

κοιταξτε το φτερωμα και τα χρωματα οταν ηρθε στα χερια μου.....

και δειτε και μια φωτογραφια μετα απο σωστη διατροφη!!!η διαφορα στο πτερωμα και τα χρωματα ειναι κατι παραπανω απο εμφανη!!!

επισης ενα αλλο πουλακι μου που η διαφορα ειναι τεραστια....

----------


## jim4

Οι δευτερες φωτογραφιες ειναι με φλας ενω οι πρωτες οχι..Δεν βγαινουν και εμφανη συμπερασματα ετσι νομιζω..
Πολυ ομορφα ειναι παντως!!!

----------


## geog87

> Οι δευτερες φωτογραφιες ειναι με φλας ενω οι πρωτες οχι..Δεν βγαινουν και εμφανη συμπερασματα ετσι νομιζω..
> Πολυ ομορφα ειναι παντως!!!


ειναι και οι δυο με φλας!!φαινεται και η σκια...  :winky:

----------


## μαρια ν

Σας ευχαριστω θα φτιαξω και την αυγοτροφη και ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## geog87

θα την λατρεψουν την αυγοτροφη!!!και μεσα μπορεις να βαζεις τα παντα απο ζαρζαβατικα-βοτανα κλπ κλπ...

----------


## jk21

περα απο χρωματα που νομιζω δεν επηρεαζει κανενα φλας (μονο η πρωτη απο  τις 4 ειναι χωρις ) νομιζω ειναι εμφανη  σε ολα η αλλαγη στο στρωσιμο του φτερωματος ! η λουτεινη Γιωργο δεν αναφερθηκε γιατι ειμαι μερος της αυγοτροφης μεσω του καλαμποκαλευρου 
(βρηκα μαλιστα και σιμιγδαλι -πολεντα αλλη μαρκα αλλα με ιδιο χρωμα σαν το παρακατω .επιφυλλασομαι επισης την αλλη εβδομαδα να ανεβασω φωτο με κατακιτρινο εκχυλισμα κατηφε σε γλυκερινη  )

απο κει και περα μεσα στα χορταρικα που αναφερω συνηθως ,ετσι κι αλλιως υπαρχουν πηγες λουτεινης .ανεφερε αν θες εσυ τι εδωσες ακριβως

----------


## geog87

εγω περα απο τη αυγοτροφη εχω γλαστρες με ριγανη μαιντανο θυμαρι δικταμο δυοσμο βασιλικο ανιθο και επισης δινω φυλα απο κατηφε...το αυτο που ειναι το κορυφαιο ειναι κατι φυτα που εχουν φυτρωσει απο τους σπορους των πουλιων και τρελαινονται το οποιο δεν ξερω τι ειναι αν θελετε ανεβαζω φωτο!!!επισης δινω γυρη μαζι με την αυγοτροφη !!!μη ξεχασω πως εχω και ηλιοσπορους που φυτρωσαν!επισης δινω πολυ σπανακι που τους αρεσει μαρουλι καροτο γλυστριδα και απο φρουτα οτι φερει η μανα που απο τη λαικη...απο μηλο ως ακτινιδιο...γενικα ειμαι τυχαιρος γιατι τα πουλια μου τρωνε τα παντα!!!πιστευω πως ακομα και ζυγουρι θα φανε αμα τους δωσω...χαχαχα

Υ.Σ. πριν λιγες μερες ξεκινησα να δινω και ταραξακο!!

----------


## jk21

απο κατηφε εννοεις πεταλα του λουλουδιου υποθετω ... οχι φυλλα ! 
το σπανακι εχει αρκετη λουτεινη  ,οπως και το μαρουλι αλλα και το σεσκουλο νομιζω  .στο ποστ 80 εδω
*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*υπαρχουν καποια αναφερομενα 


*ας γυρισουμε στον παπαγαλο της ΜΑΡΙΑΣ ...


Ας μην τα βαζουμε με το Δημητρη .Ειναι νεο παιδι και ισως ασχοληθηκε με εκτροφη πουλιου που να μην ηταν ετοιμος να ασχοληθει , ή και να πηρε το πουλακι με προβλημα που προυπηρχε .σημασια εχει οτι σκεφτηκε να το δωσει καπου πιο καλα .ολοι μαθαινουμε απο τα λαθη μας !

----------


## geog87

ναι πεταλα εννοω!βρε Δημητρη δεν τα εβαλα με κανεναν...σαν "παραπονο" το ειπα!!!γιατι αν το ειχε δειξει σε φωτογραφια εστω απο περιεργια το πουλακι θα ηταν μια χαρα μια ωρα νωριτερα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## μαρια ν

Γεια σας παιδια ξαναεπανερχομαι στο θεμα της μικρης λοιπον απο της 11Νοεμβριου που την πηρα και της εκοψα το ραμφος πριν κανα μηνα χρειαστηκε να το ξανακοψουμε η μικρη ειναι σε ξεχωριστο κλουβι μονη της για να ειμαι σιγουρη τρωει τα παντα αυγο,μαρουλι ,σπανακι.σεσκουλο και γενικα ταπρασινα λαχανικα μπροκολο και κουνουπιδι δεντο θελει καθολου το προβλημα ειναι οτι και παλι της μεγαλωσε οχι οπως ηταν στην αρχη σε τι μπορει να οφειλεται αυτο?οι κουτσουλιες της ειναι μια χαρα μηπωςξερεται σε τι μπορει να οφειλεται οτι το ραμφος της μεγαλωνει?

----------


## Ρία

καλησπέρα μαρία! η συμπεριφορά του είναι οκ ε;;; έχεις βάλει στο κλουβί αντικείμενα για να τρίβει το ράμφος;;

----------


## Jonnakos

Σουπιοκοκαλο εχεις? Αν δεν εχεις να βαλεις νομιζω πως θα βοηθησει.

----------


## jk21

θελω να δω τις κουτσουλιες ξανα ,χωρις να εχει φαει τιποτα που να εχει χρωστικη μεσα του (πχ μπισκοτακια στο μιγμα σπορων ) και να βγαλεις μια φωτο καπου στην περιοχη ακριβως κατω απο το θωρακα να δω για το συκωτι .μουσκεψε ελαφρως με χλιαρο νερο τα πουπουλα .

----------


## μαρια ν

> θελω να δω τις κουτσουλιες ξανα ,χωρις να εχει φαει τιποτα που να εχει χρωστικη μεσα του (πχ μπισκοτακια στο μιγμα σπορων ) και να βγαλεις μια φωτο καπου στην περιοχη ακριβως κατω απο το θωρακα να δω για το συκωτι .μουσκεψε ελαφρως με χλιαρο νερο τα πουπουλα .


στην τροφη της δεν υπαρχει τιποτα το χρωστικο και μπισκοτα θα βαλω φωτο να δειςειχα ξαναβαλει πριν λιγο καιρο και μου ειχες πει πως ειναι ενταξει θα προσπαθησω το απογευμα να ξαναβαλω ευχομαι ναμην εχει κατι οσο για σουπιοκικκαλο υπαρχει στο κλουβι της οπως και πετρα ασβεστιου

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι μονο το συκωτι που το δημιουργει ... μπορει και αλλη αιτια

----------


## μαρια ν

Μερικες φωτο με μια φρεσκια κουτσουλια που εκανε πριν λιγο

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
στο νερο της εδω και μια εβδομαδα βαζω μια βιταμινη για το φτερωματα που ειναι χαλια μου ειπαν εκει που ψωνιζω οτι το παιρνουν οι καναριναδες για τα πουλια πριν κατεβουν σε διαγωνισμο το σκευασμα ειναι της QUIKO το BIO MOULTING και γραφει beautiful plumage for moulting birds

----------


## jk21

η κουτσουλια ειναι νορμαλ .το κιτρινο τριγυρω ειναι γιατι υπαρχει η κιτρινη πλαστικη βαση απο κατω .αν ειχες κιτρινα υγρα ,τοτε θα φοβομασταν για το συκωτι .Να εχεις και ασβεστιο στο πουλακι .τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο;  το συκωτι ειναι πιο χαμηλα και το κρυβουν τα πουπουλα ,αριστερα οπως βλεπουμε  ,αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει κατι

----------


## μαρια ν

σουπιοκοκκαλο τρωει αλλα οχι πολυ στο κλουβι υπαρχει και πετρα ασβεστιου ο δημητρης μου ειχε πει οτι την πηγε στο γιατρο οταν την ειχε αλλα του ειπε οτι δεν εχει κατι απλα θα πρεπει να της κοβουμε το ραμφος για να δουμε πως θα παει παντως τρωει τα παντα ιδιως οτι ειναι πρασινο το τσακιζει μαρουλι σεσκουλο σπανακι  και μηλο ειναι τα αγαπημενα της

----------


## jk21

οταν αυτο γινεται πολυ αργα ,δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ,οταν ομως γινεται συχνα και κυριως αν ενοχλει στο να μπορει να τρωει ,τοτε υπαρχει θεμα  ....

οπως σου ειπα ,οι αιτιες μπορει να ειναι διαφορες
http://www.avianweb.com/beakdeformities.html

εκτος του συκωτιου και διαφορες ελλειψεις σε θρεπτικα στοιχεια .εχεις καποια πολυβιταμινη σπιτι; τρωει χορταρικα (ποια ; ) - φρουτα συχνα;

----------


## μαρια ν

> οταν αυτο γινεται πολυ αργα ,δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ,οταν ομως γινεται συχνα και κυριως αν ενοχλει στο να μπορει να τρωει ,τοτε υπαρχει θεμα  ....
> 
> οπως σου ειπα ,οι αιτιες μπορει να ειναι διαφορες
> http://www.avianweb.com/beakdeformities
> 
> εκτος του συκωτιου και διαφορες ελλειψεις σε θρεπτικα στοιχεια .εχεις καποια πολυβιταμινη σπιτι; τρωει χορταρικα (ποια ; ) - φρουτα συχνα;


απο πολυβιταμινες της βαζω αυτη της quikoοπως σου ειπα απο χορταικα τρωει γενικως τα πρασινα μαρουλι,σεσκουλο ,σπανακι και απο φρουτα μαλο αυγτροφη σπιτικη και γενικα τρωει οτι της βαλω

----------


## jk21

εχεις δικιο ,σορρυ το ξεχασα  ...

λοιπον απο οτι βλεπω

http://www.greatcompanions.com/Quiko...ulting-GC.html

ναι μεν δινουν συσταση χωρις αμινοξεα

Glucose, Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Thiamine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid (Source of Vitamin C), Magnesium Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Artificial Flavor

αλλα στο description (περιγραφη ) λενε οτι εχει αμινοξεα ( πρωτεινες )

Vitakraft® Quiko Bio Moulting is perfect for your bird's molting season. Enriched* with necessary proteins,* it encourages healthy feather growth and development, leaving them smooth, glossy and beautiful.

καλο ειναι αν εχει πρωτεινες και για πτεροροια ,αλλα σιγουρα σου κανει για αυτο που θες ,αφου εχει και βιταμινες Α ,D3 και πολλα μεταλλα και ιχνοστοιχεια 


ποσο εχεις δωσει μεχρι τωρα; (μερες ανα βδομαδα ) .εδινες συνεχως ;

----------


## vstavros

Είχα 2 lovebirds με τεράστιο ράμφος και μάλιστα αυτός ήταν ο λόγος για τον οποίο τα αγόρασα, αφού τα έβλεπα για μήνες μυτόγκες  σε pet-shop. Γράφω *είχα* γιατί το 2ο (η Τούλα)  μετά το πρώτο κόψιμο παρέμεινε σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα ενώ το 1ο (ο Βασιλάκης) κάθε μήνα το πήγαινα στην Τούμπα από Εύοσμο για κόψιμο αφού εκεί γινόταν το καλύτερο για τον μικρό, αφού ο κτηνίατρος της περιοχής μου ήταν λίγο άσχετος και την πρώτη φορά που τον πήγα τον μάτωσε κόβοντας σχεδόν οριζόντια την μυτούλα του. Ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι είναι οργανικό το πρόβλημα με την μύτη και απλά θα πρέπει να το φροντίζω, η περιποίηση στα 2 πουλάκια ήταν η ίδια η Τούλα είναι πλέον καλά ενώ στο Βασιλάκη εδώ και 6 χρόνια του κόβω την μυτούλα του.
Φωτογραφία από το Βασιλάκη από τις πρώτες ημέρες που όμως δεν φαίνεται καλά το πρόβλημα από το κάτω ράμφος που βγαίνει από το πλάι

----------


## Ρία

ομορφούλης ο βασιλάκης! ε εντάξει τουλάχιστον είναι καλά η τουλα

(6 lovebirds???? κάνε μια παρουσιάση να τα δουμε ρε παιδί!!)

----------


## vstavros

*8* Loverbirds *Ρία*, & 3 σκυλάκια

Και το Βασιλάκη (βγήκε από τον Βασίλη Παπακωσταντίνου λόγο μύτης)  μια χαρά είναι, το πιο χονδρό από τα 8

Για παρουσίαση λίγο δύσκολα μιας και μας τρώει ΟΛΟ τον χρόνο ένα μωράκι 13 μηνών και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν παρακολουθώ πλέον το φόρουμ συχνά

Πάντως υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες στο προφίλ μου  :Happy0062:

----------

